# Best Quality Files



## wildmark (Feb 4, 2016)

I just realized I can copy music from iTunes onto an SD card and or USB thumb drive (I know - newbie!) I copied and pasted the music files over but I'm not sure I'm getting the same quality, seems a little duller, so i wanted to ask, how can I use my SD card and thumb drive and get the best quality music files?

Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## wildmark (Feb 4, 2016)

Anyone???


----------



## xOttox (Jan 25, 2015)

FLAC IT

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

You cannot improve the quality of the file you're starting with. Just make sure that itunes isn't compressing files further when you put them on your storage device.


----------



## wildmark (Feb 4, 2016)

xOttox said:


> FLAC IT
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Sorry, no idea what that is?


----------



## xOttox (Jan 25, 2015)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/FLAC

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wildmark (Feb 4, 2016)

gijoe said:


> You cannot improve the quality of the file you're starting with. Just make sure that itunes isn't compressing files further when you put them on your storage device.


How do I do that???


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

wildmark said:


> How do I do that???


Simplest thing to do is check the file size on your computer, move them to your storage device, and make sure the file is the same size. If there is a difference in sound, then it's not the file, it's something else, or all in your head.


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

Start with CD quality then convert it to FLAC file.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

gijoe said:


> Simplest thing to do is check the file size on your computer, move them to your storage device, and make sure the file is the same size. If there is a difference in sound, then it's not the file, it's something else, or all in your head.


x2. Go to the directory where itunes is sourcing those files from and do a simple file copy. There won't be any itunes funny business possible that way. This is assuming the files are not old right protected 128kbps AAC files by Apple.


----------

